# Site is up to order free covid tests



## Georgiagranny (Jan 18, 2022)

Four tests per residential address. www.covidtests.gov


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2022)

Ordered. Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 18, 2022)

Ordered earlier.  Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2022)

Ordered!
Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

We have ours ordered. Thank You.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

Awesome! This is going to help immensely to gather more accurate data.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks for that info.  I was wondering what the site was and you had that info!  Just ordered, too.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 18, 2022)

Just ordered mine.  Posted a note about it before I saw there was a thread.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 19, 2022)

I just ordered mine by typing Covidtest.gov,will get my 4 free covid tests within 7-12 days thru the post office. I wonder if it will take longer than considering how screwy the post office is at the moment


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> I just ordered mine by typing Covidtest.gov,will get my 4 free covid tests within 7-12 days thru the post office. I wonder if it will take longer than considering how screwy the post office is at the moment


I just ordered mine also. was not promised any time frame, just



Note:
 
At-home COVID-19 tests will ship free starting in late January.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks, mine are ordered!  Hope I don't need them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Four tests per residential address. www.covidtests.gov


Thanks so much for the info, just ordered mine.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you!  Order ours last night.


----------



## suds00 (Jan 20, 2022)

thanks! i ordered mine


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2022)

I ordered mine on the 19th and received them in the mail today.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

Ordered mine recently, too.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2022)

I ordered ours about 2 weeks ago, but haven't received them yet.  I did get a confirmation of the order.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 4, 2022)

Mine is in the mail box, just have to get it But I read that if it has been cold, it will effect  the test so do not use and reorder. I will have to reorder as the weather is really cold here now.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 5, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Mine is in the mail box, just have to get it But I read that if it has been cold, it will effect  the test so do not use and reorder. I will have to reorder as the weather is really cold here now.


Do at-home COVID-19 tests still work if they’ve been sitting out in the cold?​The short answer is probably yes, but let the test come to room temperature before taking it.

https://www.minnpost.com/health/202...-work-if-theyve-been-sitting-out-in-the-cold/

Sounds like you should be ok.  Just continue to store at room temp.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2022)

Got ours a couple days ago.


----------



## Michael Z (Feb 6, 2022)

Still waiting for mine. I ordered on 1/18.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 16, 2022)

Mine arrived yesterday.

I noticed that they expire in July of this year.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 16, 2022)

I ordered mine in January, haven't received yet.


----------



## Kika (Feb 16, 2022)

I ordered mine on 1/18.  They arrived on 2/14 with an expiration date of 4/16/23.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 24, 2022)

Got mine a week ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 24, 2022)

I received mine a couple weeks ago but never thought to look for an expiration date. Will have to check into that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)

I just took the first test today out of curiosity, I didn't really feel sick, but the air by me is dry and irritates my nasal passages, I did have some sneezing like I have with my allergies, so I thought there would be enough discharge for a test.  It came out negative.  Had received them Feb. 4th.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 24, 2022)

Got mine last week but they sent two not four and they don't expire until 4/23. Hope I never need them.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2022)

Here in Toronto, they are free to pick up at pharmacies. We got ours today .. 5 tests in a pack.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 24, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Got mine last week but they sent two not four and they don't expire until 4/23. Hope I never need them.


Aren't there 2 per box?  We received ours a few days ago and that is how they came...2 boxes with 2 tests in them.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2022)

Ours arrived yesterday....2 boxes, each with 2 tests.  They have an expiration date of 1/19/2023.  We will just keep them in the cabinet, and only use them if we feel any of the Covid symptoms.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 26, 2022)

i received 2 boxes on feb.17.they have a 7-23-22 expiration date .i  will only use them if i have symptoms.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2022)

Just checked mine, exp. date is 7/6/22.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 26, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Aren't there 2 per box?  We received ours a few days ago and that is how they came...2 boxes with 2 tests in them.


Well duh! I just looked again. Yes there are


----------

